# Meeting And Treating Wounded Syrian Combatants... In Israel



## Marauder06 (Aug 15, 2017)

What would you ask these Syrian combatants if you had the chance?

Window Into War: Treating (and Meeting) Wounded Syrian Combatants… In Israel



> Seeing the war at a distance is, of course, much different than seeing its aftermath up close.  As part of this year’s itinerary, we visited the Galilee Medical Center (GMC) in Nahariya City, in the northwest portion of Israel.  GMC is one of a handful of hospitals inside Israel that are treating individuals—many of them combatants—who were severely injured inside Syria.  I had heard of these hospitals in the past, but coverage of them was sparse and tended to be buried under more provocative stories and headlines about the region.  Going into the hospital visit I had several questions:  Why is Israel treating Syrian combatants—don’t they hate each other?  Isn’t this a huge security risk for Israel?  What kinds of injuries are being treated?  What happens to them after they are treated?  What do Israelis think about this program?


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 16, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> What would you ask these Syrian combatants if you had the chance?
> 
> Window Into War: Treating (and Meeting) Wounded Syrian Combatants… In Israel



Why?  Why do it at all?  Why go there for treatment?  Then I'd start a list of all the reasons.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 16, 2017)

This is just me, but I wonder if this could be a good way to collect intelligence from combatants based on wounds, facial features, and other tidbits of info like scraps of clothing, gear, etc.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 16, 2017)

racing_kitty said:


> Why?  Why do it at all?  Why go there for treatment?  Then I'd start a list of all the reasons.


I can answer this one.  The people getting treated at the hospital are are really, really messed up.  Like "sniper shot to the face" or "IED in close proximity" type of damage.  Syria has collapsed so their options are Turkey, Jordan and Israel.  Turkey tends to have no love for Syrian combatants.  Jordan's medical facilities have  bad reputation.  Also. Israel has a reputation for asking no questions and having no expectations of the patients once they are allowed into the program (they are screened first, of course).


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 16, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> What would you ask these Syrian combatants if you had the chance?
> 
> Window Into War: Treating (and Meeting) Wounded Syrian Combatants… In Israel


Do you still hate Israel?


----------



## Gunz (Aug 16, 2017)

Nothing like getting your life saved to make you grateful to those who saved it. Regardless of motive, it's a smart program with the potential of making a lasting impact. And the high cost of treating these grevious wounds is a sound investment toward "winning hearts and minds." Word will spread as these patients return to Syria. 

Reducing enemies one patient at a time.


----------

